# DIY Alternative to Hanging That Heavy Carbon Filter in Your Tent



## Hackerman

I had to add a filter to my veg tent. Even in veg and with only 2 plants, they are stinking up the entire house. LOL I like the smell but, it's not very stealth. LOL

So, the tent is only 3'x5' so space is very valuable.

I have a light and inline fan hanging from the main supports already and I think that is about as much weight as I feel comfortable hanging from these flimsy little metal frames.

I bought the 6"x24" Can Lite filter and this thing is very heavy. I was totally NOT willing to add this weight to the tent supports.

I tried just putting it on the floor but I just couldn't live with that, knowing it was wrong.

So, I added some milk crates to boost the filter up to ceiling level but the crates took up a lot of space both on the floor, and in the middle where the plants want to fan out. I couldn't live with this either.

I used some of what I had and bought the T and whatever but, you get the idea. Anything you have to use as a pole would work. The smaller diameter the better. As long as it's strong enough to hold the weight of the filter and you can, somehow tie it into the T. I have a strap around the tent frame just stopping it from tipping. No weight on the frame. It's all on the floor. The T is nicely situated and convenient to the hood with a minimal piece of flex.

Just wanted to share. 

View attachment diyfilter-1.jpg


View attachment diyfilter-2.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

??  but you lose all that floor space...   strap that thing to the top bar with a couple monster zip ties and forget about it...


----------



## Warrior

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> ?? but you lose all that floor space... strap that thing to the top bar with a couple monster zip ties and forget about it...


 

Or outside the tent?... you lost 25% of you tents floor space? Good luck!


----------



## Hackerman

I don't know how you could put the filter outside the tent. ?


----------



## Marsrover1

No worries Hackerman those tents can take a lot of weight I got all kinds of stuff hanging off mine


----------



## orangesunshine

Hackerman said:


> I don't know how you could put the filter outside the tent. ?




instead of pulling air thru the filter and out from inside the tent like u have---try the fan outside the tent sucking air from in the tent and pushing air tru the filter for scrubbing before expelling into the common area---both the fan sucking air and the filter are outside the tent

doing this will free up valuable seating in the tent


----------



## xlimited

I do what sunshine does also and it works great, I have them on both rooms and you don't smell nothing in my house.


----------



## Locked

orangesunshine said:


> instead of pulling air thru the filter and out from inside the tent like u have---try the fan outside the tent sucking air from in the tent and pushing air tru the filter for scrubbing before expelling into the common area---both the fan sucking air and the filter are outside the tent
> 
> doing this will free up valuable seating in the tent



:yeahthat:


----------



## Hackerman

Some of the filter manufacturers do not recommend pushing air through the filter. It is designed to pull the air through the filter, thus utilizing the pre-filter.

Here is was Can says,

_"Is it recommended to push or pull through the filter?

It is recommended to pull air through the filter, the reason for this is because the filters utilize the most surface area of carbon to clean the air and you use the most of the pre filter to block dirt and debris from entering your carbon pore structure. Another advantage of pulling air through the filter is that your going to have clean air running through your fan instead of air possibly laden with VOC&#8217;s, dust, and other airborne particles that could stick to the fan blades and create air resistance."._

However, Phresh says you can do it either way (even though they stress the importance of the pre-filter).

_Q: Do they come with a pre-filter and do I need to use it?

A: Yes, one is included with each new filter. Yes, you need to use the pre-filter. If you do not use it, the life of your filter will be significantly reduced.
Q: Do I need to clean my pre-filter?

A: Yes - it is recommended that they be cleaned or replaced every 6 months. They are machine washable. Replacement pre-filters should be available from the retailer where you purchased your Phresh® Filter.

Q: Do I push or pull air through the filter?

A: You can do either. Please consult your local indoor gardening retailer for guidance depending on your application.
_
I suppose either will work. Certainly, one thing. Room is limited in these tents. Putting all that stuff on the outside would sure clear up some room. However, I like the stealth look of having it all inside. It's also a little more quiet.


----------

